# Pex - ceiling or under floor



## Hardibuilt (Jul 16, 2005)

I've got a plumber wanting to run pex above instead of below in the crawlspace. How many of you guys would be comfortable running pex without home runs above vs. below in a very adequately spaced crawl space.


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

I build 2 story on slab-on-grade. I have the plumbers install the pex between floors. They are accustomed to running underground. Have no problems with it between floors and, in the event of a leak, it's easy to find and repair. 

I am leary of installation in an attic space. You must be really vigalent in insuring it is completely within the heated space. The insulation must be on top of it.


----------



## Mansfield (Apr 22, 2007)

I have done a lot of track homes, and in almost all of them I have ran the pex in the attic. There are a few problems with it,heat can be a problem I don't know how hot it gets out where you live but in the summer in CA the pex can get very hot and stay hot for a while. The only problem with going under your house is having rats or mice chewing on it, but if you d-con the rats you won't have that problem.


----------



## All Clear Sewer (Nov 8, 2006)

Mansfield said:


> but if you d-con the rats you won't have that problem.


----------



## gmp (Feb 23, 2007)

I need an imprint of those teeth. CSI is on the way. Seen Pex chewed through in attics also. Dpending on where you are. I'd rather have a leaky pipe in crawlspace than attic2 to 1. Is the plumber lazy? More protection underneath...Now and in the future.

Strap it to the floor joists and move on!


----------

